

Windows vs. Mac summed up in a McDonald’s flyer - antr
http://www.loopinsight.com/2011/07/25/windows-vs-mac-summed-up-in-a-mcdonalds-flyer/

======
Osiris
If you look at the instructions, the Windows section includes going into the
adapter properties and setting the IPv4 settings to DHCP. For 99.99% of
people, their wireless adapter will already be on DHCP, so they've added a
bunch of unnecessary and complicated steps.

I think the better comparison is probably the UI between XP, Vista, and the
Mac.

